# External (but not shotgun) Microphone for EOS M



## josephandrews222 (Dec 7, 2014)

...trying to plan a holiday vacation and looking to acquire a bit of video using the M.

I want to/need to add an external hot shoe-mountable microphone, and have identified three possibilities (thus far):

1. the well-reviewed Rode Stereo Videomic Pro (runs on one 9V battery)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/839897-REG/Rode_STEREO_VIDEOMIC_PRO_Sterei_VideoMic_Pro.html

...and...

2. the 'unreviewed(?)' Senal SCS-98 DSLR/Video Stereo Microphone (runs on one AAA battery)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/998713-REG/senal_scs_98_x_y_stereo_camera_mic.html

...and...

3. the 'unreviewed(?)' Polsen VMS-1080 Stereo DSLR/Video Condenser Microphone (runs on two AAA batteries)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1003414-REG/polsen_vms_1080_stereo_dslr_mic_10db_hpf_sm_ws.html

HELP!?

(I like the cost of the Polsen...)


----------



## Tinky (Dec 12, 2014)

you don't want a shotgun...

is that because you want an omni pick up?
is that because you don't want to ruin the small form factor of the m?
is that because of cost?

I have two solutions:

use the m's built in mics, but stick a couple of these over the pick ups:

http://www.rycote.com/products/windshield-solutions/micro-windjammer/micro-windjammer/

cheap, compact, omni.

or (be warned, this is a shotgun mic)

a sennheiser mke400d. Calumet had them and were selling them off quite cheap.

For a hypercardiod it is very compact and frequently copied. runs on aaa, and sounds fantastic, there is also a rycote for it as well.

It has been superceded by the mke600d which is much more like a 416 or me66 in terms of shape and size, ridiculous on the m. Quite costly too.

Unless it has Shure, AKG, Rode or Sennheiser written on it, it probably isn't worth buying at this end of the market.

I have an old sennheiser mke300 that I break out for the very rare occassions I use a camera top mic (usualllty i'm a lav or stand guy) and despite being 20 years old, still does the business, very light, very directional, and insultingly cheap used on auction sites. Plastic built so very light, but very very high quality mono hyper pic up.

I would have one of these ahead of a new mic costing the same.

Sound is one area where economy reveals itself, if its important enough for you to have asked the question then its important enough to buy the right thing...

2 scenarios, 2 solutions, both of which i can personally vouch for.


----------



## Mharwood16 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi,
I know that you said that you didn't want a shotgun, but I have used the Rode videomic Go to great affect on the M. I found that it was the perfect size and weight for the little camera and frankly didn't know that it was there while I was walking around. Beware however, that as this mic runs on phantom power it drains the little M's battery quickly. From what I understand(I'm relatively new to video) this mic has a wider pick up angle than more expensive mics such as the videomic pro. Whatever you choose have fun with it as the any external mic is better than the on camera mic. 
Mharwood16


----------



## dcm (Dec 12, 2014)

For me this is like choosing between taking a wide angle or telephoto lens for your video. Audio has a similar issue. Do you want to record a wide/stereo or a narrow/directional sound field. Or both? 

It also depends on your prior videocam experience. Have you used external mics before? I got my first Sony Handycam when they came out around 1985 after shooting with larger VHS contraptions before that. I appreciate good sound and still have wireless lavalier mics from that period.

Today I use the Rode Stereo VideoMic Pro and the Shure VP83F Lenshopper on my 6D and M. I looked at the cheaper solutions, but figured I should get something I'd be happy with in the future. Both are self powered and each has their uses. The Rode is great when you want to capture a wide sound field in stereo, such as filming at a church, sports or other large venue. But it also picks up the videographer and others near camera pretty well. I prefer the Shure to capture a narrow field in front of me, such as people talking. It doesn't pick up side and back noise as much. The Shure has multiple versions. Mine will record to an internal MicroSD card so I don't need an external recorder and can use it as a second, directional sound source at a different location, with or without a camera.

On vacation I might want either. If I could only take one, I'm not sure... If I wanted to duplicate the handycam experience using the M, I'd probably take the Rode. I have mounted the M/Rode combination on my roof rack with a superclamp to capture drives in the mountains. I highly recommend wind protection (dead cat) if you shoot video outdoors, particularly moving. 

Most important, practice with the mic before you leave. Get the settings down pat (both camera and mic) or you'll end up with some audioless video. It is not as automatic as it was with the videocams.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks to the responders. I purchased the Rode Stereo Videomic Pro...and the day I had planned to use it (at Disney World)...it rained/drizzled...all day.

I've tested it some around the house and it does seem to work well...and the controls are simple to use and understand.

I am beginning to believe that among the EOS M's best attributes is its utility as a video camera...

Thanks again to the responses...and when I get something decent to post using the Rode on the M I will try to post here...


----------

